# The Big Syd Big Rock Cruise. 13th June Now with Pic's



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I am arranging my next N Westerners cruise to Llandudno North Wales for the weekend of the Sat or Sun 12/13th June. Nothing finalised as yet but I have chosen that weekend as its 2 weeks before GTI international and 2 weeks after the Alpina tour some of you are going on. 
I anticipate we will go via the coast on the A548 and via Flint,Prestatyn,Rhyl, Kinmel bay,Colwyn Bay, into Llandudno and up on to the Great Orme. The only thing I am thinking of is perhaps going on the Sunday the 13th rather than the Saturday for a change and to give those who often can't make a Saturday a chance to join us. If I can work out how to do the poll I will give 3 choices. The sat 12th Sun 13th or either. I will then make a decision as to which day so get your vote in. Do bear in mind I can't please all of the people all of the time. I will also update this thread with more info as and when. Thanks.

PS, I intend to give all the cruises I arrange a name now and the title for this one Big Syd Big Rock Cruise seemed kinda apt. :roll:

I am now thinking we will drive up the great Orme via the very scenic Marine drive which is one way so no oncoming traffic ( There is a charge for this which last year was £2-50p per car). Then we can get the tram down into the town and have a stay for a few hours before returning on the tram back to our cars. The larges car park able to accommodate us all appears to be the one on the top of the Great Orme. I am then thinking maybe we will drive into Conway but we will see how time etc goes.

Here's the list so far.
Les.
Mark Davies.
Sonatina.
Bigsyd and co.
DD Crash.
Smarties24.
ImolaTT.
Asdaman.
mark550455 and co.
stevecollier and co
Burns and dad.
GrahamsTT

OK I have been working on the route and have come up with the following.

At 10am we meet at the services M56 Junc 14 at the Roadchef with as a Shell garage to fill up with V-power if required.
Leave the services down the M56 towards North Wales to the end of the motorway which is only a short distance then onto the A5117 
Onto the A550
Then right onto the A548 Connah's Quay.
Stay on the A548 through Flint, Bagilit, Mostyn, through to Prestatyn and on through Rhyl to Abergele.
Onto the B5443 (if we can find it) through to Llanddulas
Onto the A547
Onto the B5115 into Llandudno.
Then up the Great Orme via the Marine Drive. There is a charge to go up last year it was £2-50p so it may have gone up.
We will park in the car park (a pay car park) on the top of the Orme where there is a large cafe and gift shop etc however we can get the tram down into the town centre where we will spend a few hours visiting this lovely Victorian town site seeing or whatever takes your fancy. 
We than can either reassemble at an agreed time for thoughs who wish or make our own way from there home at your leisure or we can carry on to Conwy which is only a short drive away the choice is yours


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll be up for it on whichever day, but I'd prefer Sunday.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Sunday gets my vote as well, Saturday during the summer months is golf competition day at the club I play at :lol:

Looking forward to this, I was actually born in LLandudno and lived there for 10 years.......be nice to be heading home 

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes put me down please Les - quite fancy a spin around Welsh Wales ...

:wink: Mark


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

what's with the "rock " bit,, is Syd learning the guitar or what ??!!!!!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

roddy said:


> what's with the "rock " bit,, is Syd learning the guitar or what ??!!!!!!


 I assume you don't know Llandudno then Roddy or the Great Orme :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

les said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > what's with the "rock " bit,, is Syd learning the guitar or what ??!!!!!!
> ...


no,, not a part of the land that i know at all,, in fact Marks trip last year was my first time in north wales,   ,, tho i do know the rest of wales q well,,, i guess there are some rocks there then,,,   ,,,and i believe they did use the great orme as a rally stage some years ago, think it was eventually deemed too dangerous ,,


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

roddy said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


 Here's 2 videos I took 12 months ago on top of the Great Orme. A VERY windy day.











Here's a pic of part of the marine drive which spirals up the Great Orme, a great drive up and wonderful views.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

lets Rock...looking forward to this les, the last wales drive was the best bit of driving road i have had the pleasure of driving [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

I see there is a Welsh TTers' thread active Les - a possible rendezvous with them in June?
BTW the King's Head near to the tram station serves up great grub ... poor car parking space though ...
:wink: Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sonatina said:


> I see there is a Welsh TTers' thread active Les - a possible rendezvous with them in June?
> BTW the King's Head near to the tram station serves up great grub ... poor car parking space though ...
> :wink: Mark


 Yep noted their thread and of course they are all welcome to meet up with us. Llandudno isn't the easiest place to park but on top of the Great Orme should be easy enough as there is a large car park there with a cafe. However I am open to suggestions for an eating place with a big enough car park to accommodate us all.


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Might tag along to this


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

les said:


> Sonatina said:
> 
> 
> > I see there is a Welsh TTers' thread active Les - a possible rendezvous with them in June?
> ...


What we need is a nice multi-storey [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

manphibian said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Sonatina said:
> ...


 Yeah, i'll go with that. :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

manphibian said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Sonatina said:
> ...


Don't start :roll:


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Not fussed on what day at the mo. I'll be there for any of them


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

If any of you watch footy England play the US on the 12th in world cup. not sure what time. roads could be crowded with welsh people getting away from the tv!!!!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

luap said:


> If any of you watch footy England play the US on the 12th in world cup. not sure what time. roads could be crowded with welsh people getting away from the tv!!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

luap said:


> If any of you watch footy England play the US on the 12th in world cup. not sure what time. roads could be crowded with welsh people getting away from the tv!!!!!


Oooh, good point. Gotta be the sunday then for me.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

manphibian said:


> luap said:
> 
> 
> > If any of you watch footy England play the US on the 12th in world cup. not sure what time. roads could be crowded with welsh people getting away from the tv!!!!!
> ...


 If you have voted you can still change your vote if you wish to.


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

7.30pm kick off local time. Therefore 5.30pm here?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

luap said:


> 7.30pm kick off local time. Therefore 5.30pm here?


There time is the same as our during british summer time so it will be 7.30.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

sundays good for me gives me all saturday to make her gleaming


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

The Great Orme mate - they don't come bigger multi story than that :lol: 
:wink: Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sonatina said:


> The Great Orme mate - they don't come bigger multi story than that :lol:
> :wink: Mark


 That's very true Mark :lol: However its a bloody long walk down into the town from there hence the need to find an eating place with a big car park or maybe a quiet area (away from the 4x4 etc) of a large supper market to park up in maybe. :?


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

les
That's very true Mark :lol: However its a bloody long walk down into the town from there hence the need to find an eating place with a big car park or maybe a quiet area (away from the 4x4 etc) of a large supper market to park up in maybe. :?[/quote said:


> Good point Les you're right, hell of a walk with a 1: 5 gradient, plus if the weather turns you're in a world of hurt ....  nearly as cold as Southport recently :lol: Mindyou, it may be an excuse to use the tram-mountain railway thingy to descend into the town and out again ... :wink: Let me talk to one of my contacts for you mate - they travel regularly to Llandudno and may give us something to play with .... later
> 
> :wink: Mark


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope sorry Les... according to my contact, at that time of year the Great Orme Car Park is the best useable car park for 15-20+ cars .... but then you knew that already 

:wink: Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sonatina said:


> les
> That's very true Mark :lol: However its a bloody long walk down into the town from there hence the need to find an eating place with a big car park or maybe a quiet area (away from the 4x4 etc) of a large supper market to park up in maybe. :?[/quote:24l5z8rs said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

sounds good les should be up for this one 8) 
sunday prefered but any will do.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right I have started a list on the first thread as usual of those confirmed and those who I am not sure if they are going or not as they have posted on here but not actually said. :? Will those I have asked to confirm along side their name please do so. Also please vote on your preferred day those who have yet to. You can change your preferred day right up until the poll closes should you wish . A number of people I have PMd have yet to indicate if they will be coming including the usual suspects :roll: I have also updated the first thread with my suggested parking arrangements in Llandudno and a little more so please take a look all.


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Les, Put me and the missus down for this one. Sounds like it will be a cracking ride!!


----------



## mark550455 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Les,

Mark and Lindsey will be up for this one, either day.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mark550455 said:


> Hi Les,
> 
> Mark and Lindsey will be up for this one, either day.
> 
> ...


 OK added you to the list on the first thread.


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

OK Syd you talked me into it


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

12 confirmed I still to do so. Anymore for this as it should be a great day out for all. What about you Welsh guys how about joining up with us.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will chance it please Les with company, GF or daughter, depends what day for which. Hopefully the TT will still be in one piece.
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Anymore for this cruise and don't forget to vote on your preferred day as it ends soon.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just an heads up to anybody who's not seen his and fancies coming along. This cruise promises to be a good un with a few hours stay in Landudno at the end of it before return home.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ah thats where it's been hiding....

Hmm i've put i'm ok for both days...

but with the world cup... i think england may have a match on the 12th??????? if so then deffo sunday !!! :lol:

stick me down les man... (took me long enough to find this thread)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> ah thats where it's been hiding....
> 
> Hmm i've put i'm ok for both days...
> 
> ...


Done Tony.
To those who haven't you have only got till Thursday to vote for which date but I think we will most certainly be the Sunday now.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right the polls closed and the results is we are having this cruise on Sunday the 13th June. More details will follows soon so watch this place playmates


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Original post now amended following the closing of the poll to show the date chosen by the majority who voted. This cruise will take place on Sunday the 13th June. All welcome, Thanks.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just a heads up (reminder) of this cruise for all those who have not seen it and wishing to join us. I will be posting more details in the next few weeks. All welcome of course and it would be good to see some of our Wales members joining us at some point.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

do we not have a welsh rep that can promote and do it as a NW & Wales evenTT????

just a question [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> do we not have a welsh rep that can promote and do it as a NW & Wales evenTT????
> 
> just a question [smiley=gossip.gif]


We have Mark aka Conlechi in Cardiff (not exactly on his doors step) and Phil aka TT4PJ in Birmingham. I have PMd both the link to this thread and asked if they would be interested in joining us along with a few of their members. There is no N/Wales rep listed.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Put me down then Les and I will PM my guys and see who else would be up for it.
Do we know just how many cars the car park can hold?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Put me down then Les and I will PM my guys and see who else would be up for it.
> Do we know just how many cars the car park can hold?


Your on mate. Not sure how many it holds but its the biggest public car park in Llandudno as far as I am aware.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I am torn between the two cruises to be honest Les. Also I think it would be good to check out the size of this car park as the TTers will not be the only folks there. 
I will pm my guys and inform them of both the jollies and then make a desision.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I am torn between the two cruises to be honest Les. Also I think it would be good to check out the size of this car park as the TTers will not be the only folks there.
> I will pm my guys and inform them of both the jollies and then make a desision.


I was there last year and the car park on the top of the Orme is quite large.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

The car park on the top of the orme doesn't really get that busy to be honest with you all. Most people don't bother driving all the way to the top as they don't want to pay the toll to go up there, which is about £2. The majority of the people that go there don't know that they're is a second road that goes up there and has no toll. The drive around the orme is very good though. I'm only 15 mins away from there so i can take a picture of the size of the car park if you like so you have a better idea on the size. It's the third biggest car park in Llandudno but the others are almost always full, they're is a slightly smaller car park on the other side of the orme (west shore beach) that is empty the majority of the time. It's right on the beach and you can see right across the sea to bangor/anglesey.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

smarties24 said:


> The car park on the top of the orme doesn't really get that busy to be honest with you all. Most people don't bother driving all the way to the top as they don't want to pay the toll to go up there, which is about £2. The majority of the people that go there don't know that they're is a second road that goes up there and has no toll. The drive around the orme is very good though. I'm only 15 mins away from there so i can take a picture of the size of the car park if you like so you have a better idea on the size. It's the third biggest car park in Llandudno but the others are almost always full, they're is a slightly smaller car park on the other side of the orme (west shore beach) that is empty the majority of the time. It's right on the beach and you can see right across the sea to bangor/anglesey.


I am aware of the second no toll road that runs by the side of the tram going up the Orme but like you say its nowhere near as good as the marine drive. I also believe we should have no problem parking up there as I was there last year even if it was not the nicest of days when we went.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Can't make this now, going to Le Mans with Audi hospitality. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Les

Sorry can't make it I'm away on business

Ian (IWEM) [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Shame the above 2 can't make it but we still have 15 confirmed coming and of course everybody is welcome to join us.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just a heads up guys to remind you all this cruise is next Sunday the 13th June. I will be posting more details in the next couple of days inc a start meeting point so watch this space and fingers crossed for good weather.


----------



## mark550455 (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry Syd, may not make it now, car sick.

Mark


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sorry Les but my plaster guy has let me down for the clients bathroom that I am working on at the moment, so the job will not finish by Saturday next week as planed. 
Hope I will catch you at the bash.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK I have been working on the route and have come up with the following.

The Big Syd Big Rock cruise Sunday 13th June.
*At 10am we meet at the services M56 Junc 14 at the Roadchef *with as a Shell garage to fill up with V-power if required.
Leave the services down the M56 towards North Wales to the end of the motorway which is only a short distance then onto the A5117 
Onto the A550
Then right onto the A548 Connah's Quay.
Stay on the A548 through Flint, Bagilit, Mostyn, through to Prestatyn and on through Rhyl to Abergele.
Onto the B5443 (if we can find it) through to Llanddulas
Onto the A547
Onto the B5115 into Llandudno.
Then up the Great Orme via the Marine Drive. There is a charge to go up last year it was £2-50p so it may have gone up.
We will park in the car park (a pay car park) on the top of the Orme where there is a large cafe and gift shop etc however we can get the tram down into the town centre where we will spend a few hours visiting this lovely Victorian town site seeing or whatever takes your fancy. 
We than can either reassemble at an agreed time for thoughs who wish or make our own way from there home at your leisure or we can carry on to Conwy which is only a short drive away the choice is yours .


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Hope you all have a fabulous time :mrgreen:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Probably gonna give this a miss too...(and it has nothing to do with being drunk from the start of the world cup :wink: )

Got a whole mountain of time consuming things to do.. (like get my PC thats been blown up for a month back up and running) also wanna run a compression test on the turbo system (thanks to NEM's testing kit that arrive whilst i was on iTTalia) plus the car has only had a quick clean and needs a full clay and wax... there's just not enough hours in the day at the moment...

Hope you all have a great time and hope the weather holds out.

Les matey i'll catch up with you on wednesday not seen you for a few months... (missed a couple of meets and you wasn't an iTTalia go'er)


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Would have made this but what a weekend to have it on, "Le Mans weekend"!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

First post updated with proposed route and attendees. We have 12 cars at the last count as 4 have dropped out.  Still its a good number for a cruise.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Went along this route today and it's littered with roadworks and hold ups. I would strongly advise missing Connahs Quay and take the flint road past the Deeside industrial est. then over the bridge which then goes through Flint etc. 
Unfortunately the more direct route (A55) has roadworks at St Asaph with long delays. I was there on Sat and was held up for 1hr.
Will be there on wed so can discuss with you if you want
Cheers
Graham


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

i just hope i get my wheels back on saturday for this :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Grahamstt said:


> Went along this route today and it's littered with roadworks and hold ups. I would strongly advise missing Connahs Quay and take the flint road past the Deeside industrial est. then over the bridge which then goes through Flint etc.
> Unfortunately the more direct route (A55) has roadworks at St Asaph with long delays. I was there on Sat and was held up for 1hr.
> Will be there on wed so can discuss with you if you want
> Cheers
> Graham


Hmm well we can certainly change the route if there are so many problems. I'm not a fan of the motorway like A55, the Flint road past the Deeside ind estate is a possibility then. We can chat about it tomorrow as said.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

Was hoping up until the last minute that i could make this, but unfortunately it's not to be.... Going to be down in the midlands for my dad's 60th.

Have a good one


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> i just hope i get my wheels back on saturday for this :?


You have a choice of 2 TT's to take...

but i can't say anything... i'm gonna be under the bonnet all weekend :roll: It better not RAIN !!!!!


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm a non starter sorry for the weekend with changes to my work schedule.
:wink: 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> You have a choice of 2 TT's to take...
> 
> but i can't say anything... i'm gonna be under the bonnet all weekend It better not RAIN !!!!!


Yeh but I can only drive 1 as the other has bloody stupid seats lol


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> Yeh but I can only drive 1 as the other has bloody stupid seats lol


I'll have them :wink:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

les said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> > Went along this route today and it's littered with roadworks and hold ups. I would strongly advise missing Connahs Quay and take the flint road past the Deeside industrial est. then over the bridge which then goes through Flint etc.
> ...


Perhaps we can think of a route heading more in-land rather than along the coast. It will be longer, but there's plenty of day to play with. We can have a good planning session tonight.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Grahamstt said:
> ...


Was just thinking of something different Mark as we have had a number of inland cruises in Wales. I have been on at least 4 but we have never done a coast one.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

manphibian said:


> Was hoping up until the last minute that i could make this, but unfortunately it's not to be.... Going to be down in the midlands for my dad's 60th.
> 
> Have a good one


 Why not take your dad to Le Mans for his 60th, it will be a weekend to remember.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

audimad said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Was hoping up until the last minute that i could make this, but unfortunately it's not to be.... Going to be down in the midlands for my dad's 60th.
> ...


Oi start ya own thread for that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

les said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > manphibian said:
> ...


 Sorry Les for the hijack. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

audimad said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Was hoping up until the last minute that i could make this, but unfortunately it's not to be.... Going to be down in the midlands for my dad's 60th.
> ...


Haha, too poor for that  Got him tickets for Silverstone Classic next month tho 

(sorry Les  )


----------



## Michael-TT (Apr 14, 2010)

So far it seems like I wont be able to make it due to work


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

should be able to make this one pal   

Shak


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm going to be able to come on this one now!

My dad has just lost his job today so is feeling a bit flat. So to cheer him up I suggested we come on the cruise and we can share the driving. He is quite excited now and at least it's given him something to look forward to after having rubbish news this morning.

He is called Ray but I call him Mr B. I know everyone will make him feel welcome, because I felt really welcome the other night at my first meet. So we will both see you at the meeting point on Sunday morning and I'm sure he will have a super day on what has started off being a pretty [email protected] weekend.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> I'm going to be able to come on this one now!
> 
> My dad has just lost his job today so is feeling a bit flat. So to cheer him up I suggested we come on the cruise and we can share the driving. He is quite excited now and at least it's given him something to look forward to after having rubbish news this morning.
> 
> He is called Ray but I call him Mr B. I know everyone will make him feel welcome, because I felt really welcome the other night at my first meet. So we will both see you at the meeting point on Sunday morning and I'm sure he will have a super day on what has started off being a pretty [email protected] weekend.


Hiya mate.
Will be good to see you and your dad on Sunday as it was on Wednesday. I hope you both enjoy it and the weather is kind to us.

Cheers.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

we will be there on Sunday, just taken my tyres to be fitted to my refurbed wheels...jesus they have done a good job, will fit tomorrow ready for Sunday


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> jesus they have done a good job,


Where did you get them done, Syd? Mine could do with a bit of work.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

this is the company m8

http://www.pristinealloywheels.co.uk/

Pristine are one of the best in the business, they have contracts with Lexus and a few other big manufacturers. they've they're not the cheapest but you do get what you pay for

my local tyre specialist http://www.pembertontyres.co.uk/ use them so it was an easy job for me, i was gob smacked how good they look 8) 8) 8)


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Hello chaps, has the route been decided yet? I will join Q`ferry area probably by the roundabout at the Deeside industrial turnoff.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

I'm definitly going to be on this, booked the day off work, paid of course  I'm actually staying over in Llandudno on the Saturday, having a party and that for the world cup, want to get the most out of the day though so I'll join in Flint or there abouts


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I was thinking of joining the route somewhere around the Shotwick and Deeside area as well, what sort of time will you be there Les
Hey DDcrash maybe we can wait for them together at the same place :wink: 
Graham


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

not going to be able to make this now due to car needing attention  
enjoy yourselfs 
andrea


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks like we will stay with the planned route given the fact a number wish to join us on route. We did briefly talk about changing the route during our NW meet on Weds but never really decided so all in all its looking like the route as planned. All I can suggests is that we meet as planned 10am but will probably set off around 10-20 to 10-30am on Sunday morning so your guess is as good as mine as to what times we arrive where.


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Due to some unfortunate events Im not going to be able to join you all tomorrow [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Have a good day and please take lots of pics 

See you all soon.

Mark.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mark_hogan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Due to some unfortunate events Im not going to be able to join you all tomorrow [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Mark. I hope things are OK. :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Now don't laugh (you will anyway) 
If England get beat tonight I will leave this at home. :roll:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

les said:


> Now don't laugh (you will anyway)
> If England get beat tonight I will leave this at home. :roll:


Thats ace that is Les :roll:

But of corse I cant let everyone down by not giggling :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Have a good day tomorrow 

Mark.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
If you had not defaced it you could have sold it on to the British red cross.
Have a good one guys, it looks like you may even have some decent weather. 8)


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Grahamstt said:


> I was thinking of joining the route somewhere around the Shotwick and Deeside area as well, what sort of time will you be there Les
> Hey DDcrash maybe we can wait for them together at the same place :wink:
> Graham


Sounds like a plan Graham, I think that there should be a spot on the flyover as the police sometimes park there  Will be there at about 25 past 10


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

DDcrash said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of joining the route somewhere around the Shotwick and Deeside area as well, what sort of time will you be there Les
> ...


Or what about on the Flint road immediately after the roundabout a new lane opens up as a filter left for the next roundabout we could just park there for a few mins.
Les I take it you are going over the Flint bridge :?: 
Graham


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Grahamstt said:


> DDcrash said:
> 
> 
> > Grahamstt said:
> ...


You have a PM. :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Guys bring plenty of small change with you as you will need it to drive up the Great Orme via the marine drive last year it was £2-50p Also for the pay and display for the car park at the top of the Orme. You will also need money for the Great Orme Tram which will take us down into the town and back. I anticipate a few hours (2 or 3) spent in the town before returning to our cars.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Grahamstt said:


> [Les I take it you are going over the Flint bridge :?:
> Graham


Ermmmm :? We will if we find it :lol:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Have a great day peeps.

Shame I can't make this with you all, but obviously no TT now  .

Missing the car alot, but the 330ci is proving more practical with my 4 year old.

Hope to see you all at the next pub meet on the 1st July, should be able to make that one.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

See you in a bit, now Julie has applied layer 3 of the maccup.
Steve


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Nice to meet you guys, and Jackie and I enjoyed the run  Shame about the rain but still enjoyable. Took this before we left








Looking forward to more drives in the country.
Dave Kelly


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Ah, you left too early. It cleared up beautifully about 30 minutes after that - some glorious views!


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Yeah it turned out to be quite a nice day in the end, we were even able to sit on the right hand side of the tram :lol:

Just want to say thanks to everyone that turned up and to les for organising it. This was the first cruise i've been on and i felt welcomed straight away. Had a great day and finally got to put some faces to your names, so to speak, looking forward to the next run already


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice to meet you too Mike and it was certainly good to have someone with local knowledge to lead us to where Les was trying to get to :lol:

I'm glad persuaded me to go th Betsw-y-coed - I had a fabulous drive back along the B5105 from Cerrigydrudion through LLanfihangel to Ruthin and then over Moel Famau, where we used to start all our road rallies from and onto Loggerheads and eventually home. The stretch along the B5105 is new tarmac and a fabulous road - made better by no traffic whatsoever - bliss  Have you ever tried the little yellow man on Google maps? Grab him and drop him onto the route and do a virtual drive along 

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&sourc ... 5&t=h&z=10


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just home after dropping Jan off. Tired (both of us) and worn out. Glad we all got there in the end no matter what route you took :roll: Will put some of my pic's up tomorrow (well later on today) Glad so many made it inc the tram rides down and up the Orme. Introduced a few to the Liverpool Arms in Conwy as well on the way back [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi all, Had a good time yesterday, enjoyed the trip! Thanks Les for organising it. Sorry I had to leave early, needed to get home for six  

Shak


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shshivji said:


> Hi all, Had a good time yesterday, enjoyed the trip! Thanks Les for organising it. Sorry I had to leave early, needed to get home for six
> 
> Shak


That's OK Shak once we reached the top of the Great Orme its was simply a matter of what you wish to do from there as the objective had been achieved. Some went home from there while a few of us went onto Conway then Betws-y-Coed. I didn't arrive home till after 12 but then we had no need to get home early.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Some picys for ya. Hmmm now why aren't they showing :? Sorted . 

At the services were some of us first met up.









Flying the flag.









At the summit of the Great orme.


















View from the top of the Orme with storm clouds gathering.









On the Great orme tram going down. A few were getting a little wet lol.









Brave Syd and Linda. They make em ard up norf.









Two happy chappy's.









View of the Orme from the prom, nice and sunny now. 









On the Orme tram travelling back up with the sun shining and passing the other tram going down.










I also have a few vids both going up the Orme and coming down which I will put up on Youtube soon.


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like you had a good day there  Wish I could have made it 

See you all at the next Monthly meet!!

Mark.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

glad you had a good time and the weather bucked up  
hopefully car will be fixed this week see you at next meet 
andrea


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Youtube vid driving up the Great orme in the rain. Much fun being had :roll: 




Another to come driving down it. :roll:


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

les said:


> Youtube vid driving up the Great orme in the rain. Much fun being had :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to putting a backing track on? :lol: I think Jan has now adopted herself the new name of Mrs Fawlty :lol: :lol: Decent vid les, looking forward to the downhill one, we had a pretty good run around then


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Must say we had a great day, even though we only had a ride on the tram. Great to meet new faces and see some familiar ones. We couldn't walk down to the centre because of my dodgy knees, but we still enjoyed the ride out even though we did kinda get lost :roll: :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

smarties24 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Youtube vid driving up the Great orme in the rain. Much fun being had :roll:
> ...


Perhaps I should call here Sybil from now on then :lol: God knows what she was laughing at all the time. I was just waiting for her to come out with a Monty Python line (which she loves, Pythons that is) OOO I wet em


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

les said:


> Perhaps I should call here Sybil from now on then :lol: God knows what she was laughing at all the time. I was just waiting for her to come out with a Monty Python line (which she loves, Pythons that is) OOO I wet em


HAHAHA quality! It's a good job no-one was recording whilst we were in the Liverpool Arms then, when did the laughing stop? :lol: Have to admit i was in stitches when you came out with the Scalextrics comment about having a V6 on there haha!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

And coming down the Great orme.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great pictures and videos  
Shame I had to work [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Great pictures and videos
> Shame I had to work [smiley=bigcry.gif]


We've all missed you recently Danni.
We want curry!!!
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

stevecollier said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Great pictures and videos
> ...


Hi Steve,

curry it shall be then 

Suggest a day and I shall sort it and start a new thread 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Glad you had a good one guys... shame i wasn't present... life just gets in the way sometimes...

and les:-


les said:


> Youtube vid driving up the Great orme in the rain. Much fun being had :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After the Stelvio pass that looks so bland.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] I think it's quite right what someone shouted over the radio... "this has just ruined the driving roads in UK"... will i a UK road ever bring a full blown smile to my face again????.....................Probably not :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Glad you had a good one guys... shame i wasn't present... life just gets in the way sometimes...
> 
> and les:-
> 
> ...


It looks bland cos the mist was down going up and coming down so you couldn't see much at all. Jan was on the wrong side of the car to video the best side which is towards the sea most of the time. Mind you it cost me 1/4 tank of juice to do that vid, how much did it cost you to do the one you didn't do on the Stelvio pass :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Looking at a video is never as good as the view from the driving seat at the time. In my opinion the best view on video is when you get the camera close to the drivers eye line and fill the picture with the whole of the front windscreen. This approximates the normal perspective and gives the most realistic impression. Cameras mounted on the roof or close to the windscreen give a false unrealistic perspective and don't give a feel for the right speed.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Thought it was a great road and enjoyed watching the video Les. Good day had by all   

Shak


----------

